# [SOLVED] no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

hello everyone.

i have two Dell 2650 servers.
since they don't have a dvd drive built in, so i am using an external dvd drive.
i try to boot up the machine using the external dvd drive, but it give me the error 'no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility'. 

off course, in setup utility, i made it to boot from CD which appear to be the only option, but it just doesn't want to boot.

i know the the external dvd drive i am using is in working condition. i have tested it.


any ideas?

thanks


----------



## NeoPlosive (May 25, 2009)

*Re: no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility*

If you enter your BIOS is USB Device Support enabled?

I know it sounds weird but if you have USB Keyboard Support as an option enable that as well.


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility*

the usb keyboard is working fine and the external dvd drive also work just fine when I loaded the machine with the already installed windows 2k8 x32.

P.S.

I can't find the USB Device Support anywhere on this server. i don't think that it's there.
should i consider updating the bios? 

It is a dell poweredge 2650.


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility*

the usb keyboard is working fine and the external dvd drive also work just fine when I loaded the machine with the already installed windows 2k8 x32.

P.S.

I can't find the USB Device Support anywhere on this server. i don't think that it's there.
should i consider updating the bios? 

It is a dell poweredge 2650.


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility*

Bios is up-to-date. A21

any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility*

at dell.ca. some ppl said that it cannot load boot up from an external usb dvd drive. 
what do you guy think?


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: no boot device available strike f1 to retry boot f2 for setup utility*

problem solved.

if anyone interested in knowing how, please ms me or post reply to this thread.

cheer


----------



## daman1800 (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you please tell me how you did it? I am having the same problem, but my PowerEdge 2650 comes with a built in CD drive. I am trying to install a trial version of Server 2008.

Thanks
daman1800


----------

